# rabbit safe stains and paints



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am building a rabbit hutch in my basement below the stairs in the unused area there. I am going to to T&G for the walls and 1" mesh for the cage portion. This area will house my breeding trio during the winter months when its just too cold outside for me to work on the dorm area. 
I will have some pictures and dimensions for you guys later this evening, likely building it this weekend. I am curious from people who have kept rabbits indoors what you would recommend. 
This will also be where my brooder and incubator as well as a grow out pen will be located. The grow out pen is a 4x4x3 foot almost a cube, and can be used for both chickens or rabbits... whichever is needing it at the time. My brooder is half those dimensions, and the incubator is a standard hovabator that just never seems to do well. I have a plan to fix that problem however.
The basement is my man cave, I have a ot of work to do to it to make it a good place to hang out, but it is definitely good for raising the smaller animals in.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not sure there is any safe stain out there for them. It seems that even the water based off gasses. Paints are out there now with zero VOC's. Pricey but a pleasure to work and live with. 

You could always go the natural route with the stains, using coffee or tea or just about anything that doesn't have chemicals in it.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am fine with going with raw wood, that is in fact easier. My plan is to keep my breeders indoors and the fryers outside in a special built pen. That way, in event of predators, I am not out of the game. I plan to house the rabbits in something like this







[/URL][/IMG] though I may modify it slightly to suit my needs the most. 
This is all part of a bigger project to get my basement cleaned up and in a more usable fashion. I figure I can keep the rabbits and all the babies in the basement, once they are big enough they will go outside. I know I need to control the male and females contact, so I will modify it for that purpose.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is it my imagination or is that small. Especially when you're talking multiples.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I saw on Facebook natural ways to make paint that was safe for parrots let me try to find it brb.


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok maybe not it has linseed oil in it.
Diyallthings.blogspot.com

Its using flour, water, pigment and linseed oil to make a safe nontoxic paint. I dont know if it would be safe for animals 


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

im just going to use raw pine tongue and groove, though I have ecided not to build the hutch under the stairs, as I fear the noise from people walking down them may startle the rabbits. I am working on new ideas. possibly a 26 inch wide 10 foot long section... bit fore space then the stairs would allow for, no noise.. all around better for the criiters


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And remember to consider how much time you spend stooped over taking care of them. I never thought about it and having back issues learned to consider it in anything I make changes to.


----------

